# WordPress won't display anmated GIF



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

I developed an animated GIF for someone to use as a WordPress header. I know that if you provide too large an image, then the GIF is resampled as a single frame and stops animating. I reset the parameters of the largest acceptable image in Wordpress and provided an image of exactly that size. However, it still won't animate when uploaded.

Any suggestions?

The theme is "Get Noticed" although I don't believe that matters.


----------



## polywog (Aug 9, 2007)

You might need to avoid using the Wordpress library, I believe it creates three different sized images based on what you upload, and they likely lose the animation at some point.

You probably need to manually upload the image somewhere convenient, then add the image to the header manually.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

That's a good idea. Since the client is using Wordpress, I never really thought of uploading manually. Thanks!



polywog said:


> You might need to avoid using the Wordpress library, I believe it creates three different sized images based on what you upload, and they likely lose the animation at some point.
> 
> You probably need to manually upload the image somewhere convenient, then add the image to the header manually.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Thanks polywog! Success!


----------

